# midnight blizzards



## bob_pal_156 (Dec 2, 2009)

i was just curious of the gentics involved with a midnight blizzard?

also blazing blizzards?

thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

blazing blizzard is an albino blizzard ( homozygous for both recessive genes )

midnight blizzard is incubated at a low temperature to make it darker, similar to choccy albinos

:2thumb:


----------



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> midnight blizzard is incubated at a low temperature to make it darker, similar to choccy albinos
> 
> :2thumb:


but wouldnt that kill the gecko inside the egg


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bob_pal_156 said:


> i was just curious of the gentics involved with a midnight blizzard?
> 
> also blazing blizzards?
> 
> thanks


A midnight blizzard is about as real or rather relivent as a Chocolate albino.
Midnight blizzard is down to the low incubation temperture.Also the air temperture around the leo.
Also stress can make them dark.So a midnight blizzard is just a blizzard.

A Blazing blizzard is a leo the double HOM.HOM Albino and HOM Blizzard.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

reptilesruel!!! said:


> but wouldnt that kill the gecko inside the egg


no, you just incubate at the low end of the female temperatures to make them darker in colour.


----------



## bob_pal_156 (Dec 2, 2009)

oh ok, so they aren't an actually morph - just a stressed blizzard?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

blizzards colour changes with mood and temperature, a blizard incubated at a low temp will usuually be a darker colour

my female blizzard goes from pink to greyish to yellow.

Midnight Blizzard - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## bob_pal_156 (Dec 2, 2009)

ok thanks :2thumb:

one more q . . . banana blizzards . . . are they just blizzards with a high amount of yellow?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nope a banana blizzard is a combo of murphy patternless and blizzard, they are very rare.


----------



## bob_pal_156 (Dec 2, 2009)

thank you very much - you have been most helpful :notworthy:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

There are many factors that cause the 'midnight' effect


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Go piggly wiggly!! lol

Just to add -

Yes stress and temperature can make a blizzard change shades, I have some that change between grey, white and yellow. They do tend to have one colour that they stay most of the time though. I have one that I would class as a midnight blizzard and she is never white or yellow. She varies between almost black and shades of grey. Shes on my website called "Dusty".


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

eh? what`ve i done now? :gasp:


----------

